# MODL(Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle) ASCO OCDE 2231-79



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

*Should I qualify MODL(Computing Professional-specialising in Oracle)ASCO CODE 2231-79*

Hi 
This is Nazib from Bangladesh.
I am working as an engineer in a mobile operator named AKTEL. I am working as an specialist of database administrator of Oracle 9i platform of INMS (Integrated Network management system). Here this operator is using Network element from different vendor(like Huawei, Ericsson, Alcatel, ZTE, Siemens, Stratex).The INMS callect data from different vendor's EMS and in INMS server the oracle database run and all vendor data should be displayed in one platform.

I have applied for my skill assessment in ACS for persuasind the MODL points for Oracle. Here i have also completed Oracle courses from Oracle authorized training institute about 3 years ago. And i am also a Bsc Engineer in Computer Science and Engineering and i have experience in IT field for more than 4 years

here i have writen the documents of INMS and the all the part of oracle and its attribute that i have used in the system. here i have also wrote other java code that is related to oracle

So My documents size goes upto 125 pages. Here i have also included necessary diagrams of whole system

here my question is as my documents goes upto 125 pages is it causes get any probelm of getting MODL extra 15 points of oracle.
Please reply this one...................
what is the document size(How many words) if anyone claiming for
MODL(Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle) ASCO C0DE 2231-79?
is there any bindings?Please reply my question..............................

Nazib


----------



## soutersRUs (May 21, 2008)

Nazib said:


> Hi
> This is Nazib from Bangladesh.
> I am working as an engineer in a mobile operator named AKTEL. I am working as an specialist of database administrator of Oracle 9i platform of INMS (Integrated Network management system). Here this operator is using Network element from different vendor(like Huawei, Ericsson, Alcatel, ZTE, Siemens, Stratex).The INMS callect data from different vendor's EMS and in INMS server the oracle database run and all vendor data should be displayed in one platform.
> 
> ...


Hi Nazib,

My skillset includes Oracle, Java and J2EE Analyst Programmer. I got J2EE specialisation because that is where I had been working for the last 12 months before I applied. 

The sort of documentation that I presented to ACS was all my qualifications certificates and transcripts (your Bsc Engineer in Computer Science and Engineering), vocational training certificates (your Oracle authorized training) and employer reference confirming that I have worked using the technology I was claiming. I also put in an explanation of the type of systems that I had been involved with but only about 2 A4 sized pages.

I received my MODL with J2EE classification very easily after that although it takes a full 10 weeks. Hope this helps.

Pam


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

soutersRUs said:


> Hi Nazib,
> 
> My skillset includes Oracle, Java and J2EE Analyst Programmer. I got J2EE specialisation because that is where I had been working for the last 12 months before I applied.
> 
> ...


hello pam
thanks for your reply
here i have applied in ACS in 28th july and as acs increases money and i was no aware of this so the status has shown awaiting documents from 14th of august and after giving the extra money of assessing the status has updated from 24th of august and in 27th of september the status shown that it is with assessor!!
that means my assessment has completed and ready to send
it takes only 4 weaks to assess...
How Come???
so that's why i am asking is there any problem that acs found in my documents...
as i have submitted a 125 pages a4 size documents for supporting MODL points then they donot read the docs!!
Nazib


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It maybe that they will only read certain certificates that were required and not everything else - or maybe they are quick readers 

Try not to worry too much until you hear something definitely.... I know that's easier said than done. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## canuck81 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Acceptance criteria for ACS assessment*

HI,

Any idea where to find some information on what the ACS considers when accepting or rejecting an application? I'm also applying for Computer Professional specializing in Oracle but I have absolutely no sense in what sort of experience they require.

It would be great if you guys could share your experience.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## soutersRUs (May 21, 2008)

Hi, 

In terms of my experience be honest and tell them why you think you justify the specialisation. Please note I believe it will be based on your most current work experience i.e. what you have been doing for the last 6/12 months at least!!!

I would class myself as a Analyst Programmer/Developer my experience is in working with SQL, PL/SQL, Java and J2EE using tools such as Oracle Forms, Reports, Designer and JDeveloper. 

I provided all the necessary documentation to identify my qualifications BSc (Hons) in Computing. I also produced certificates from the various training courses that I have completed during my working career. 

In terms of displaying my actual skill I documented the type of systems/applications that I have built and exactly what my role was within those. Typical idea - Deer Management System produced in Oracle Forms6i and Reports 6i with an automated upload process for the deer larders using Oracle's utl_file. This was two A4 pages long - enough but not too much to prove I had the experience.

I had only worked for one company for 5 years but moved into the Java environment within that time so I showed how my career had progressed from my initial employment to what it was currently. I also had a reference from my boss stating and backing up the software claims that I have provided.

All this information got me a J2EE specialisation because that was what I had worked in for the last 12 months. I have no doubt if I had stayed solely within Oracle then I would have received the Oracle specialisation instead. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

search for acs in the forum, u will get plenty of info..


----------



## jerrin (Jun 12, 2009)

*J2EE developer*



anj1976 said:


> search for acs in the forum, u will get plenty of info..


HI Guys,

I am a J2EE/Java Developer with 5+ years experience. My designation is Software Engineer. Can I claim points for MODL?

Please advice

Thanks in advance

Jerrin


----------



## viji (Dec 29, 2010)

soutersRUs said:


> Hi,
> 
> In terms of my experience be honest and tell them why you think you justify the specialisation. Please note I believe it will be based on your most current work experience i.e. what you have been doing for the last 6/12 months at least!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Pam,

I assume you have development exp in oracle forms and reports.

I am looking for openings in oracle apps and fusion middleware{BPEL and ESB}. i have 4 years of exp in the above field.

i am 50 days old to aussie. staying with my husband in sydney who s working here in subclass 457 visa.

We are planning to apply for PR.

for past 30 days i am searching for jobs. Got few calls. Attended few telephonic interviews. Few consutant came back and informed me i had cleared the interview but yet now i had not received any offer letter. May be they have rejected me as i dont have the local experience. But not sure am jsut assuming like this.

if u have some contacts or if u find some referal jobs that suit my profile. plz do inform me.

Thanks


----------

